# Full Moon on Saturday



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what affect the full moon on Sat has on fishing. I know there is an effect on tides, I still not sure if a full tide is best for fishing, what about a full moon?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I love fishing on/near a full moon. The fishing will be real slow most of the morning as they have been up feeding at night but from about 10:30 or so on, thebite is usually great through the afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Solunar tables are showing Saturday and Sunday to be 5!! ((The BEST!))


----------

